# Who loves double-picked arpeggios?



## farren (Mar 16, 2017)

What the hell is a double-picked arpeggio?

I'm sure there's a better name for it, but it's when you play a simple one note per string arpeggio, but hit each note twice. An easier version is picking every note four times (easier to control string changes at high speed) and a harder version is picking every note three times (uneven note count means you'll alternate changing strings on a downstroke and then an upstroke, as with regular alternate-picked one note per string arpeggios).

This is one of my favorite sounds. It has an aggressive percussive effect to it while maintaining simplicity and clarity of melody. It's also very fun to play as you get some of the pendulum feeling of alternate picking arpeggios, but with pauses in movement to hit the second note before changing strings.


You probably know this one. Beginning and end of song. Has a few groups of four.


The entirety of the heavy part starting at 3:20.


Around 2:40 in and continuing. Groups of sixes in the beginning.

I find this kind of thing is a great right-hand warm-up. Doesn't require much thought so you can easily read or watch something on the PC while warming up without boring yourself with more common warm-up exercises.


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 16, 2017)

Yeah, these are great. Mike Gilbert from Severed Savior used them all the time:

intro riff and "fills" at :35 


fun fact: the 2nd riff is played in between double picked and triplet tremolo for an ugly feel.

and of course,

@ 0:30s


one guitar double picking, the other side alternates with various accents. makes it sound like a lot is going on.


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 16, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xhSoXtLXYqo

1:12 is simply classic.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you for starting this, love these /smoochiez


----------



## farren (Mar 16, 2017)

Cool examples.

Haha Beefmuffin, glad to know I'm not the only one with a fetish for this.


----------



## Winspear (Mar 17, 2017)

Best damn sound, hardest thing to play. I've never tried groups of 3 but I think I might prefer it as I could economy pick it!

I learned my friend Rooks songs for these videos and it's the only time I've really applied it in this riff:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OTmWNNjMeM
Was quite a struggle for me (the 9 stringer), I need to practice this style more haha! 
Check out his whole EP, it's quite a prominent sound along with hammered on riffs.

There is also just a fraction of a bar in the Animals as Leaders - On Impulse solo that double picks a few notes at a very high tempo. That was hard!


----------



## farren (Mar 17, 2017)

Cool song! I'm afraid I missed the part where you struggle in the least.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 23, 2017)

I've always referred to double picked riffs as Cynic style riffs 



I'm struggling so hard with the section that starts at 0:48.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 27, 2017)

Really good example in Endeavor by TRAM. I'd love a new TRAM record.


----------



## chopeth (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## farren (Apr 5, 2017)

Noospheres sounds more Cynic-y than anything Cynic has ever written. Don't know if that's a flattering observation, but it is a cool song.


----------



## gujukal (Apr 6, 2017)

Song is pretty bad but those double picked arpeggios are really fun to play https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yj1YiefzpRI


----------



## gunch (Apr 7, 2017)

That part in Skin Coffin

RIP Joe's hand


----------



## Semi-pro (Apr 8, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> That part in Skin Coffin
> 
> RIP Joe's hand



Psycroptic in general! = RIP Joe's hand


----------



## JustMac (Apr 11, 2017)

StevenC said:


> Really good example in Endeavor by TRAM. I'd love a new TRAM record.




What the hell!?  I tried learning it at speed but I'm just not up to it. Double-picking with string skips at that tempo is something else! He teaches it here, there's tabs in the description. 



I actually learned it by ear initially, but more like a single-note melody. Playing it like Tosin does, as a chord shape, is so bloody hard!


----------

